# Looking for players in the Philadelphia, PA area



## RillianPA (Sep 24, 2004)

Due to people going back to school, work issues, and new children, our group has lost some players.  We are looking for 1 or 2 new players for a game in the North Philly area (near Jenkintown and Willow Grove).

Please post here if you are interested.


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm in center city and I work out at KoP. So what are you running and when? I might be able to get another friend if it's not sunday evening. He's also looking for players for an occasional champions game if you are interested.


----------



## RillianPA (Sep 24, 2004)

Mostly we play D&D (3.5ish).  Currently we are planning to start a new D&D campaign in a homebrew world, with a number of house rules to fit the world.  We would probably play Tuesday evening around 7pm, but might move to Wednesday if it were necessary for new players.

I used to love Champions, but have no idea if I could squeeze it into my schedule.


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 24, 2004)

Hmmm, weeknights. I was hoping to avoid that, but I guess I can give it a try. Wednesday would be better for me, but that's not an absolute necessity. Do you play on a weekly basis? Can you drop me a line at *j_d_e_w_e_e_s_e_AT_a_x_i_o_m_d_a_t_a._c_o_m just remove the garbage characters. I hate email collection bots. Any if you can send me on the campaign would be useful. Thanks


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 12, 2004)

i live in Western Philly but woyuld be interested if the game were every other week. I'm in a game that's everyb week now and I don't think I can pull off 2 weekly games with my S.O. 

(Champions is cool but have you tried Mutants and Masterminds? They really have the comic book flavor down right.)
BTW... grimmbearATearthlinkDOTnet


----------



## Rackhir (Oct 13, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> i live in Western Philly but woyuld be interested if the game were every other week. I'm in a game that's everyb week now and I don't think I can pull off 2 weekly games with my S.O.
> 
> (Champions is cool but have you tried Mutants and Masterminds? They really have the comic book flavor down right.)
> BTW... grimmbearATearthlinkDOTnet




Are you talking about the D&D game or the Champions game? The D&D game might be looking for another player or two at some point, but not in the immediate future. The Champions campaign runs intermittently at best, though we have a game tentitively scheduled for a week from this coming sunday (the 24th I think). We like champions and have no plans to switch though.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 13, 2004)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Are you talking about the D&D game or the Champions game? The D&D game might be looking for another player or two at some point, but not in the immediate future. The Champions campaign runs intermittently at best, though we have a game tentitively scheduled for a week from this coming sunday (the 24th I think). We like champions and have no plans to switch though.



I was speaking of the D&D game. But Champions is a cool idea as well. I love champions. I played in a game that lated about 10+ years we started off with the first version and kept changing the characters as the new editions came out. I'm jonesing for a super hero game. It's been to long.   

shoot me an e-mail at the above address and we'll talk about it.


----------



## sgtnasty (Nov 1, 2004)

i just moved to conshohocken
im looking to join in a group to play some d&d
i can do weeknights, but it depends on how late you go till


----------



## old school 1E (Nov 2, 2004)

*interested gamer*

Hey!

After reading old one's story hour and perusing some of the public domain stuff available, I am interested in gaming again.

I live about 5 minutes from Jenkintown and weekday evening play would probably not be a problem.  I first started playing around 1983 or so and played until about 1989 then sporadically until 1995, but I have been reading the 3.5E rules I found online and chatting with current players so im not totally out of the loop.

Anyway, if you want send me an email at p*o*p_p*o*p*_r*e*tATy*a*h*o*o dot com (just remove asterisks for email address) if you still need players.  I have a STRONG penchant for wizard/sorceror type characters, so if you have a surplus of those in your party I may not be your best choice unless you can convince me to play something else   

seeya


----------



## RillianPA (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi guys, sorry I havent posted sooner...

The group has decided to wait on adding more players.  I expect there is a fair chance that in a few weeks we will look for at least 1 more player...but you shouldn't wait on us.

Thanks for your interest, and for posting.  And good luck.


----------



## Rackhir (Nov 21, 2004)

Shilsen(?) is looking for a philly D&D group. If you guys are still looking for a group, come post in that thread.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 15, 2005)

Due to the vagaries of life, we now have room for one or two more players.  Please post here or email me if you are interested.


----------



## julia1737 (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi.  I live in Collegeville but am willing to travel.  I'm looking for a new group, since my long time one has disbanded.  I was more interested in 'standard' d&d but am willing to learn other RGPs.  I work a weird compressed shift, and so can play Mon, Wed, or the weekend.   Was also hoping to find a non-smoking group.  Thanks very much!
Julia
julia1737@yahoo.com


----------



## Rackhir (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, my saturday group would have no problem adding another person. We play from about noon until 6pm or so, down in center city Philly. We are playing 3.5 . I'll email you with more details


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 17, 2005)

Julia,

Just to double check, you cannot play on Tues nights?


----------



## leonidasbabylon (Apr 18, 2005)

*Looking for D&D group*

I live in Northeast Philly (near Willow Grove). Have played D&D on and off for over 15 years. I am used to the first and 2nd edition but have read the 3.5 edition player's handbook (did try playing it) and have downloaded some guides and am reading more. I do have a crazy schedule but weekends very open.


----------



## Rackhir (Apr 19, 2005)

leonidasbabylon said:
			
		

> I live in Northeast Philly (near Willow Grove). Have played D&D on and off for over 15 years. I am used to the first and 2nd edition but have read the 3.5 edition player's handbook (did try playing it) and have downloaded some guides and am reading more. I do have a crazy schedule but weekends very open.




Well if you are free this tuesday RilianPA's group has an alternate week campaign running. If you aren't free then, I can check with my DM about the saturday campaign I'm in.


----------



## RillianPA (Apr 19, 2005)

Just to reiterate, our game is every other Tuesday evening.


----------



## KBarber (Apr 23, 2005)

*Philly game*

I live in Wyncote, PA and am interested in joining a 3.5 D&D game.  Every other Tuesday should work fine for me.  I've been gaming on and off for about 18 years and have been itching for a 3.5 game.  Shoot me an email at k*a*r*e*e*m*.*b*a*r*b*e*r*@*g*m*a*i*l*.*c*o*m (minus the asterisks) if you still have an opening.

Thanks


----------

